# coyote in 330's



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

I didn't read all the post but the 1st couple. Wouldn't it be illegal to set a 330 on land? Isn't there a 6inch rule for land?


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

SuperSeal110, The olny restrictions are on state land and Commewrcial forest lands, where no conibear larger than 6" across can be set (a 160 is the biggest you can go on State or CFA) unless its 4' off the ground or in a box or similar container inaccessable to dogs. 

There are no restrictions for private land.

RIP, fair enough reply. Tight chains~


----------



## michigan (Dec 4, 2003)

wow, I thought I stepped on some toes back when I refered to the site having too much "banter".
Anyway, regardless of how many members in the mta are "slob" trappers(hopefully not many) I always believed that we do in fact need lobbies. Our legislative branch responds to our monies just as they do to our votes. 
Join the mta and nta, as well as other lobbies...as they need our funds to keep fighting.
As for the treble hook theory. We have all heard this kind of 'hogwash' before..........best to just not comment on it.


----------

